# Scales on head missing and raised



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Urgh. I just did this WHOLE post before and my computer decided to bluescreen and whipe it out. Im so mad. dkfajlsekfjasldkfj

ANYWAY URGH AGAIN.

Today I noticed the scales on Basch's head appear very jagged and raised. They look almost missing, and I believe a few are. He also appears to have a few missing on his body, there are pink spots where they appear missing.
He is NOT pineconing and his body's scales are not at all raised. His brother, Alle, is just dandy.
I have a suspicion its his new drift wood but want some advice.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5 gallon divided
What temperature is your tank? 78' for the past week, normally 80-82'
Does your tank have a filter? yes, cycled
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Another betta who is fine and a snail on the other side of the divider.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Omega One mini pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 3-6 pellets a day, spaced out evenly.
 
Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? When cycled like 25% a week, keeping the nitrates under 10..
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? Varies from 25-75%, bigger to clean from plant debris and snail poo
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Dechlorinator and recently Flourapride for the plants, infrequently

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate: trace, recently cycled
pH: neutral 6.8-7.2
Hardness:soft, 75
Alkalinity:moerate, 80 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Now has raised and jagged scales on head, missing scales on head and a few on body
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Slightly less active, havent been home as much recently, though.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Today in severity, but may have noticed before when it wasnt very bad, hard to tell because of head's color.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? None yet, to see what it is. I have AQ salt that was in the water, so now minute amounts from last water change.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? Anywhere from 5-8 months, 3-6 months when bought from the breeder.


Note: I dont have a heater for a seperate QT, its not working. I need to either treat him in the big, divided tank or while in a bag or cup in the big tank. 

Before you suggest it, I cant get IAL or oak leaves. Period, cant.

This is basch before (head):









Now (head):

















Side view: (especiall on the crest of his head on top)









































Missing scales (hard to see, are pinkish


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

And again, this is only on his head. That pinkish area under the dark scales on his head means theyre missing or raised. Its only on his face, which is why im a bit confused.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont know why I bother posting my own threads, I never get replies.

Disregard, I'll figure it out.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hey, When dastan got sick his head scales raised like that and the missing ones on ur guys head was where Dastans were (and where te white lump grew out of) i dontknow what it was on Dastan but if u find out let me know


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

No, he has nothing white nor cottony, no lumps.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol no im saying dastan lost his scales there and the head looked a little scale raised then he got the white cotton there


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I am having major computer problems and I can't go from one thread to the other very easy....so I don't know everything that is going on or what all you have done ...sorry.......... however, 

the only thing I can do right now is to recommend that you do high dose aquarium salt 3tsp/gal in QT along with 100% daily water changes, keeping the temp in the 76-77F range of it is from wounds/injury....I can't see pic if you posted any right now

If it is swelling, dropsy, swollen eyes...etc.....use Epsom salt 1tsp/gal for the first 2 days and increase to 2tsp/gal on day 3-10 along with 100% daily water changes

Since you can't get IAL or oak leaf......the tannins would really help......

If he is older...in the 2yr range...it may be age related

Sorry I can't be of more help......hopefully I will have my computer fixed next week sometime....good luck......again sorry I couldn't help more......it take me about 15-20min to get anything to post or even come up at this point......


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> I am having major computer problems and I can't go from one thread to the other very easy....so I don't know everything that is going on or what all you have done ...sorry.......... however,
> 
> the only thing I can do right now is to recommend that you do high dose aquarium salt 3tsp/gal in QT along with 100% daily water changes, keeping the temp in the 76-77F range of it is from wounds/injury....I can't see pic if you posted any right now
> 
> ...


Thank you, OFL. I dont know if you can read this, but I appreciate you trying. He's very young (for certain), no older than 8months- a year would be really pushing it.

Im going to try and find decaf green tea somewhere.. And tomorrow pick up any meds I can. People have suggested columnaris, but he has only open wounds at this point atop his head, like the scales melted off. He does not have large scale loss anywhere but his head and theyre raised only on his head and slightly on his stomach, where his head and sides meet.

Thank you again, I hope we can beat this... He's such a wonderful little soul..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry I got to this so late but it looks to me like he scraped his head on something.


----------



## wanabegoodmom (Apr 6, 2011)

I just registered on this site so I could reply. I wonder if it could be septicemia, are they reddish patches? or open red sores forming? If so, maracyn and maracyn 2 together would work. Do a search and see if it seems like it could be one of those. My little guy, Sammy, just appeared with little sores (with missing scales) and I immediately gave him Tetracycline, an antibiotic that also works for septicemia. I hope your guy gets better soon!


----------



## Scandalicious (Apr 4, 2011)

Pew Pew Pew, i'm new here and don't have an answer but please keep us posted on his progress. poor thing


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

He passed away a while back, I posted an even more dire thread the day after this.. Killed him in three days, whatever it was.


----------



## Scandalicious (Apr 4, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> He passed away a while back, I posted an even more dire thread the day after this.. Killed him in three days, whatever it was.


oh no....sorry. i'm new here so i missed that. poor thing


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

AWWW P3 im sorry


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its okay, guys. Lets let this thread die (or can it be closed?) so that it doesnt keep pushing down new posts.


----------

